# Why do Women do this to themselves



## Ricci

Take for instance Paris Hilton omg if she woulda left her face alone she would have been gorgeous today







Discuss? Notice the difference?


----------



## pinksugar

maybe she didn't do that to her face herself - maybe it's the remainder of what she wore last night? LOL


----------



## Ricci

She had plastic surgery done a few times Pinksuger


----------



## pinksugar

I couldn't get past the hideous makeup in the photo!

I think she would have looked pretty without plastic surgery, but she doesn't look bad with it - I think there are much worse examples of plastic surgery out there than Paris


----------



## blueangel1023

Yea, I've seen much worse...Aside from her rhinoplasty and her boob job, the only botched procedure was when she tried to give her eyelids a lift, which killed the nerve endings in her left eye (hence the droopy lid) So besides wearing blue contact lenses, at least she doesn't resemble the cat lady. lol, now that would be scary!


----------



## magosienne

I agree, i've seen worse, although she would have looked pretty without it too. That lip color is hideous !


----------



## Ricci

I seen worse too


----------



## chantelle8686

wasnt there a reason for her nose looking retarded tho...something about it having to get reconstructed cause the surgeon took too much...and they had to redo it...hmm i may have herd wrong...at least its not overly drastic....have seen worse


----------



## colormeup

Unless you have a major defect, getting plastic surgery will just mess your face up. IMO


----------



## AngelaGM

I am speechless!


----------



## Aprill

That aint the worse...imma post the worst later, lol!!


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif That aint the worse...imma post the worst later, lol!! Is this what you had in mind?






She used to be so pretty


----------



## bluengold2007

Whats up with the above? wow how many surgeries is that?


----------



## Ricci

Ladies read my first post!! I did not say its the worse I seen ... just she ruined her perty lil face that is all


----------



## bluengold2007

How old is Paris, you think she may be addicted to plastic surgery? Well addicted to looking perfect


----------



## Ricci

25-26?


----------



## -Chelsey-

Paris doesn't look bad, she really just looks a lot younger in the right picture.


----------



## Adrienne

Yea Paris is 27.

Jocelyn Wildenstein (chick I posted) has spent over 4 million in plastic surgery. Apparently she's quite please with the turn out.


----------



## Johnnie

Paris looked so innocent and cute in the right photo.

Adrienne: OMG!! That lady looks hideous! I can't believe she thinks she looks alright too. I'm nauseated now...


----------



## daer0n

Paris did have surgery, and she did use to be prettier. Her nose is a mess now, and i am not completely sure but i am guessing cause i think i read somewhere that the lazy eye is a product of the bad plastic surgery that she had. She is wearing blue contacts on a daily basis as well cause her natural eye color is brown, and she wanted to be blonde and have blue eyes like her mom and sister did. That's why all the plastic surgery and fake stuff.


----------



## Aprill

Its just her nose that's a mess...and as long as my taxpaying bucks didnt pay for it...and I dont go to the Hilton Hotel..she can eff her face up all she wants


----------



## Ozee

Originally Posted by *blueangel1023* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Yea, I've seen much worse...Aside from her rhinoplasty and her boob job, the only botched procedure was when she tried to give her eyelids a lift, which killed the nerve endings in her left eye (hence the droopy lid) So besides wearing blue contact lenses, at least she doesn't resemble the cat lady. lol, now that would be scary! ohhh so thats why her eye droopy....never knew that, i thought she was just always trying to do the 'come hither' sexy look

I think she was naturally gorgeous in the before pic, her nose was cute.. now its kinda bulbous at the end...I dunno i think she is still pretty but the way she acts kills it for me.

I think Nicky is much prettier


----------



## blueangel1023

Originally Posted by *Ozee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif ohhh so thats why her eye droopy....never knew that, i thought she was just always trying to do the 'come hither' sexy look

I think she was naturally gorgeous in the before pic, her nose was cute.. now its kinda bulbous at the end...I dunno i think she is still pretty but the way she acts kills it for me.

I think Nicky is much prettier

lol yea, she had to learn how to pose in pics and try to play it off as the "come hither" look to avoid her noticable droopy lid. Apparently the nose job was botched too since the plastic surgeon supposedly snipped off too much. You would think someone who has all that money can afford a better surgeon or at least do some research first! I agree that Nicky is prettier


----------



## reesesilverstar

YOu guys are good... I just thought the left pic was a younger one of her... Didn't even know that she did stuff to her face...

But I agree, once my taxes didn't pay for it, I'm good.


----------



## blueangel1023

Originally Posted by *Adrienne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Is this what you had in mind?
http://lh5.ggpht.com/fisherwy/RxTGdi...ein%5B2%5D.jpg

She used to be so pretty





http://images.mirror.co.uk/upl/m3/ma...3A783FB421.jpg

Yea, it's a shame what happened to her.






Here's some other celebs who has gone under the knife and turned out worse...and it's NOT just women. Men can look bad too! lol






Carrot Top






Mickey Roarke






MJ






Axl Rose






Rupert Everett - This wasn't a 'bad' job but after the cheek and eye lift it doesn't look like him anymore.



Looks like he might've gotten a brow lift too


----------



## Aprill

aww, leave Axl Rose alone, &lt;3, lol

what about this hottie:


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif aww, leave Axl Rose alone, &lt;3, lol
what about this hottie:

http://dlisted.com/files/juliemaskinghotslutweek1.jpg

LMAO! where did this spawn from the devil come from? the "It" movie?





Aww, what happened to Axl Rose? i used to have a huge crush on him, he used to be so gorgeous :/


----------



## Aprill

Looks like he got ambushed by the Botox needle, LOL


----------



## reesesilverstar

Wow, it gets better!


----------



## Dragonfly

I hate Paris Hilton! Maybe if she had a personality and a semblance of an IQ, then plastic surgery would be ok.

She is a phoney baloney with fake eye colour and a beak for a nose - yukkk!!!!

I love it when she is on David Lettermen's show - he plays her for a complete fool and she is too stupid to figure it out.


----------



## Darla

Ok and since you've mentioned women (and men) and so to not have the third sex feel left out here is Amanda Lepore. (all plastic surgery)

















a little scary?


----------



## Aprill

I dont know how to feel about her darla, lol


----------



## tinktink22

adrienne OMFG?!?!?!?!?!?!? well i guess if you have the money right?


----------



## Darla

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont know how to feel about her darla, lol i don't know either. she was on one of those entertainment shows where they were talking about being addicted to plastic surgery. the last pic is just way over the top.


----------



## Ricci

OMG OMG so sad darla!! she horrific!!


----------



## daer0n

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok and since you've mentioned women (and men) and so to not have the third sex feel left out here is Amanda Lepore. (all plastic surgery)
http://www.greenfield-sanders.com/fi...0.500x500.jpeg

http://www.amandaleporeonline.com/ne...zC7IS/340x.jpg

a little scary?


----------



## Ozee

............oh my lord


----------



## Ricci

OMG they destroyed Mickey Roukes face


----------



## Adrienne

Originally Posted by *Darla_G* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Ok and since you've mentioned women (and men) and so to not have the third sex feel left out here is Amanda Lepore. (all plastic surgery)
http://www.greenfield-sanders.com/fi...0.500x500.jpeg

http://www.amandaleporeonline.com/ne...zC7IS/340x.jpg

a little scary?

I can't believe how deep in plastic surgery "she" went through. "She" can't even smile right!


----------



## Aprill

Before:






after:











Please excuse the captions, came from Perez hilton:

Talk about going to the extreme!

Hang Mioku had her first plastic surgery procedure back when she was 28. And, ever since then, the now 48 year-old has been addicted to surgery, having most of them performed on her face.

But, unfortunately for Mioku, having so many operations has left her face disfigured and oddly enlarged.

After a while, her surgeons started to refuse to do any more work on her, and some even suggested she was suffering from some psychological disorder.

Her parents decided to take Mioku to a mental specialist and she started to receive treatment until it became too expensive for her to keep up and she soon went back to getting surgeries.

Somehow she found a doctor who started to give her silicone injections. The idiot even gave her a syringe and silicone to take home so she could self-inject.

However, when her supply of silicone soon ran out, Mioki decided to inject cooking oil into her face!!!

As word spread around about Mioki and her deformed face, they soon featured her on a Korean TV special where several viewers began to pity her and sent in enough donations for Mioki to operate and reduce the size of her face.

During the first procedure alone, surgeons removed 60g of "foreign substance" from her face and 200g from her neck! After several more sessions, her face was greatly reduced but she was left scarred.

And now after all of this, Mioki says she would love to have her original face back.

Sad.


----------



## comeseptember

OMG, that last story really is tragically sad... It just goes to show how being addicted to absolutely anything--even surgery, something that is performed by doctors under rigorously regulated conditions--is so, so harmful to you and worth getting help to learn to manage... I really hope that it's true that she wishes she could have her natural looks back; maybe now she will tryhard to stay away from surgery and work on admiring herself for who she truly is.


----------



## bCreative

I don't know why a lot of beautiful women want to mess with their face. They end up looking uglier than what they planned.


----------



## bella1342

How about Jennifer Gray's (Dirty Dancing) nose job? It totally changed her whole appearance... I didn't even recognize her.


----------



## Ricci

got a pic bella??


----------



## kaylin_marie

Am I the only person who thinks Paris looks good in both pictures?? As much as I've tried to fight it, I actually like Paris Hilton. When I see her do interviews and stuff she seems really naturally sweet. I dunno.

Anyone else really wish they knew what Michael would look like if he had stayed natural?? He was such a gorgeous kid.


----------



## comeseptember

Oh, it absolutely did! And it's such a shame she did that, too! Her nose was an iconic feature of her face, and while very unique, it suited her well and she was BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## fellybabe

they do that in the name of beautty and men.you know, if you don't know how to control and spend your money, money will eventually take over your life and will ruin it.


----------



## flychick767

I have never been a Paris fan, but, I do think she looks better in the second photo.


----------



## MaddyBoo718

OHNOEZ. what has she done?! PARIS! why?!

she looks much better pre-knifed.


----------



## hazel06

i never knew paris hilton had plastic surgery


----------

